# Bluray "Happy Feet" wird nicht erkannt (PC, BD-Laufwerk)



## Magogan (1. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein LG GGC H20L Bluray Laufwerk im PC verbaut und konnte damit bisher *jede* Bluray gucken, die ich gekauft habe - bis ich gestern "Happy Feet" gekauft habe ... Die anderen Blurays funktionieren immer noch einwandfrei, aber bei "Happy Feet" erscheint die Meldung, ich solle einen Datenträger ins Laufwerk einlegen. Der PC denkt, dass dort keine Bluray drin ist (weder eines der beiden Abspielprogramme noch der Windows Explorer erkennt, dass ich überhaupt eine Bluray im Laufwerk eingelegt habe). Die selbe Bluray konnte ich allerdings in dem Laden, wo ich sie gekauft habe, gucken - also da wurde sie erkannt. Folglich kann es nicht an der Bluray liegen. Die Firmware meines Laufwerks habe ich aktualisiert, wobei das nicht nötig war, da eh die aktuellste installiert war.

Woran kann es liegen, dass ich die Bluray nicht gucken kann? Ist das ein Einzelfall oder wurde in letzter Zeit irgendwas an den Blurays geändert, sodass es sinnvoll wäre, über den Kauf eines neuen Laufwerks nachzudenken, da das, was ich habe, möglicherweise auch andere Bluray-Discs nicht abspielen können wird? Auf ein Firmware-Update für das Laufwerk zu hoffen, ist sinnlos - das letzte ist aus dem Jahr 2008.

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juni 2012)

hört sich nach kopierschutzprobleme an 

habe das selbe mit meiner expandables bluray am pc

welche version von power dvd ?

meinem gerät lag version 8 dabei und der support meinte ich müsste aktuellste version kaufen weil es kein support für ältere version gibt wegen abspielen


----------



## Magogan (1. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hört sich nach kopierschutzprobleme an
> 
> habe das selbe mit meiner expandables bluray am pc



Hast du das Problem irgendwie gelöst?


----------



## Magogan (1. Juni 2012)

Mein BD-Abspielprogramm ist aktuell ... der PC erkennt ja nicht mal, dass überhaupt ein Datenträger im Laufwerk ist ... da hilft ein neues Programm auch nicht viel ...


----------



## win3ermute (1. Juni 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die selbe Bluray konnte ich allerdings in dem Laden, wo ich sie gekauft habe, gucken - also da wurde sie erkannt. Folglich kann es nicht an der Bluray liegen.



Das ist falsch. Wenn die Firmware nicht mit den ach so schönen neuen DRM-Dingen, die den Leuten da bei der BD einfallen, klar kommt, ist es durchaus möglich, daß Dein ROM damit nicht klar kommt. War bei den tollen Un-CDs mit speziellem "Kopierschutz" nicht anders.



> Woran kann es liegen, dass ich die Bluray nicht gucken kann?



Wenn nur die eine Disk nicht geht, höchstwahrscheinlich an der Inkompatibilität der Firmeware mit dem Inhalt oder an einem Fertigungsfehler.



> Ist das ein Einzelfall oder wurde in letzter Zeit irgendwas an den Blurays geändert, sodass es sinnvoll wäre, über den Kauf eines neuen Laufwerks nachzudenken, da das, was ich habe, möglicherweise auch andere Bluray-Discs nicht abspielen können wird?



Es wird dauernd am Kopierschutz der BD herumgeschraubt. Nicht selten brauchen auch Stand-Alone-Player hin und wieder ein BIOS-Update, um neuere Disks fehlerfrei abzuspielen. Das ist halt die schöne neue DRM-Welt, die demnächst mit Cinavia wohl einen neuen Höhepunkt erreicht.

Edit:


Magogan schrieb:


> Mein BD-Abspielprogramm ist aktuell ... der PC erkennt ja nicht mal, dass überhaupt ein Datenträger im Laufwerk ist ... da hilft ein neues Programm auch nicht viel ...



Auch das sagt noch nix. Es wurde schon öfters berichtet, daß manche BD-Laufwerke bestimmte Disks angeblich nicht erkennen, aber dennoch von hier nicht näher genannten Programmen auf demselben Laufwerk ausgelesen werden können. Wie gesagt: Schöne neue DRM-Welt, in der ehrliche Käufer geschädigt werden...


----------



## Magogan (2. Juni 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Wenn die Firmware nicht mit den ach so schönen neuen DRM-Dingen, die den Leuten da bei der BD einfallen, klar kommt, ist es durchaus möglich, daß Dein ROM damit nicht klar kommt. War bei den tollen Un-CDs mit speziellem "Kopierschutz" nicht anders.


Ich meinte damit eigentlich, dass die Bluray selbst nicht kaputt ist, da sie auf anderen Bluray-Playern einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Juni 2012)

Also das letzte Update für das Laufwerk, enthält eine Datei *YL-07 *und ist aus dem Jahr 2011. Zumindest laut der ZIP-Datei.


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich warte auf den Tag andem VLC endlich gottverdammt die Codecs der Blurays lesen kann...

Dieser ganzer Power DVD Mist mitsamt Kopierschutz ist kriminell. Ich seh ja wie gut die ganze funktioniert, piratebay, kat usw sind voll von Torrents, aber hey die Leute die LEGAL GEKAUFTE Blurays kucken wollen können sie nicht schauen wegen KOPIERSCHUTZ?!

Srsly sowas geht mal garnicht. Da das mit dem Raubkopieren ja eh nie aufhört einfach lassen und Kopierschutz illegal machen. Damit man wenigstens die Bluray schauen kann.

Bei mir gehen nur 3/14 Filme, habe es mit JEDER erdenklichen Version von Power DvD versucht, Ländercode, Guides befolgt wie man das umgehen kann nichts hilft.


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. Juni 2012)

Ich habe den Text über mir leicht abgeändert und dabei versucht, den eigentlichen Inhalt beizubehalten. Falls mir dies nichr gelungen ist, steht es dir frei den Text wieder abzuändern. Beherzige dabei aber bitte einen angemessenen Tonfall.


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juni 2012)

Jo sorry... finds einfach nur zu lächerlich. Mich wunderts dass die Leute net einfach auf die Barrikaden steigen und mal was dagegen unternehmen. Kollektiv Angriffe ohne Pause jeden Tag und dann MÜSSEN die Dicken was ändern.

Die legen sich schliesslich mit der ganzen Welt damit an...


----------



## Magogan (5. Juni 2012)

3 von 14 Filmen sind echt wenig Oo

Bei mir laufen immerhin 60/61 oder so^^


----------



## mristau (5. Juni 2012)

probier es mal mit diesem Workaround aus dem Cyberlink Forum, etwas runterscrollen, direkt vom Cyberlink Support

http://forum.cyberlink.com/forum/posts/list/45/13442.page

Ich hab PowerDVD in der Firewall gesperrt und seitdem gehts wieder


----------



## Magogan (6. Juni 2012)

mristau schrieb:


> probier es mal mit diesem Workaround aus dem Cyberlink Forum, etwas runterscrollen, direkt vom Cyberlink Support
> 
> http://forum.cyberli...t/45/13442.page
> 
> Ich hab PowerDVD in der Firewall gesperrt und seitdem gehts wieder



Hast du meinen Beitrag gelesen? Hast du den Beitrag in dem von dir verlinkten Forum gelesen? Weil das nämlich überhaupt nichts mit meinem Problem zu tun hat ... Oder bezieht sich das gar nicht auf mich? Dann wäre es aber sinnvoll, zu schreiben, auf wen sich dein Text bezieht ...


----------



## yves1993 (6. Juni 2012)

Bezieht sich auf mich, und das habe ich bereits versucht und das bringt auch nix.


----------



## mristau (7. Juni 2012)

Dieser Workaround bezieht sich auf Leute die mit Cyberlink PowerDVD manche BluRays nicht schauen können.

Genau das Problem von Magogan hatte ich aber auch mit Avatar auf BluRay, also Windows Explorer nix, Abspielprogramm nix, aber als ich den Workaround gefunden hatte ging es wieder.
Der verlinkte Beitrag hat nix mit Happy Feet direkt zu tun, aber etwas runtergescrollt der Workaround ist allgemein gültig für alle PowerDVD Nutzer

Die Probleme kommen meist vom Kopierschutz und da werden manche Laufwerke und auch Programme eben mit neuen Revisionen ausgeschlossen.
Die Avatar BluRay kann ich z.B. auch im Wohnzimmer auf dem Samsung BluRay Player nicht ansehen.


----------



## Magogan (7. Juni 2012)

Ich habe aber PowerDVD nicht ...


----------

